# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Διαταραχή Πανικού & Αγοραφοβία >  ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΜΙΛΗΣΕΙ ΒΟΗΘΕΙΑ

## ασπασια

κΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ειμαι η ασπασια και βρισκομαι σε κατασταση πανικου η ιστορια μου ειναι γνωστη εχω γραψει πολλα .Αν καποιος διαβαζει ας μου πει κατι το οτιδηποτε ειναι η στιγμη που παθαινω κριση πανικου και δεν ξερω πως να το διαχειρηστω μου εχει φυγει απ τα χερια. Δεν ειναι μονο το πενθος ειναι και οι πολλες οικονομικες δυσκολιες που εχω αυτη τη στιγμη και οι υποχρεωσεις θα τρελαθω παιδια νομιζω οτι θα πεθανω .Δεν μπορω να περιγραψω με λογια.ΕΧΩ ΑΝΑΓΚΗ μια κουβεντα κατι γιατι δεν ανταπεξερχομαι σ αυτο η ψυχολογια μου ειναι χαλια.

----------


## panagiwtis23

Καλημέρα Ασπασία,
η κατάσταση σου όντως είναι δύσκολη.

Δεν ξέρω αν μπορεί να σου πει κάποιος κάτι για να σε βοηθήσει απλά είναι αυτό που λένε πως όταν βρεθείς σε μια βάρκα στη μέση του πελάγους με πολύ πολύ κύμα δεν έχει νόημα να προσπαθείς να κουμαντάρεις την βάρκα και να πηγαίνεις κόντρα στο κύμα απλά αφήνεσαι να σε πάει το κύμα εκεί που θέλει μέχρι να ηρεμήσει ξανά το πέλαγος για να δεις που βρέθηκες...

Αφού η ζωή αποφάσισε να σε πάρει από την ισορροπία και να σε φέρει σε μια νέα κατάσταση απλά δες που αυτή θα βγάλει.

Για τις κρίσεις πανικού πέρα από φαρμακευτική αγωγή βοηθάνε πολύ οι βαθιές αναπνοές όταν καταλαβαίνεις πως μπαίνεις σε κρίση πανικού.

----------


## Deleted-Member09102015

> κΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ειμαι η ασπασια και βρισκομαι σε κατασταση πανικου η ιστορια μου ειναι γνωστη εχω γραψει πολλα .Αν καποιος διαβαζει ας μου πει κατι το οτιδηποτε ειναι η στιγμη που παθαινω κριση πανικου και δεν ξερω πως να το διαχειρηστω μου εχει φυγει απ τα χερια. Δεν ειναι μονο το πενθος ειναι και οι πολλες οικονομικες δυσκολιες που εχω αυτη τη στιγμη και οι υποχρεωσεις θα τρελαθω παιδια νομιζω οτι θα πεθανω .Δεν μπορω να περιγραψω με λογια.ΕΧΩ ΑΝΑΓΚΗ μια κουβεντα κατι γιατι δεν ανταπεξερχομαι σ αυτο η ψυχολογια μου ειναι χαλια.


Ασπασία συγκεντρώσου, έχεις παιδιά και υπάρχει κόσμος σε πολύ χειρότερη μοίρα από τη δική σου. Σταμάτα να πιέζεις τον εαυτό σου, να τρως τον χρόνο σου στα φόρουμ και ζήτα συνδρομή για να βγεις από αυτόν τον κυκεώνα. Εγώ αν ήμουν στη θέση σου θα έψαχνα να βρω κάποιο μπλογκ ή φόρουμ που να συμμετέχουν δικηγόροι, δικαστές και λοιποί, θα τους έλεγα πως δεν μπορώ να επωμιστώ το κόστος της νομικής συμβουλής,θα τους έθετα τα προβλήματα και θα τους ζητούσα βοήθεια.

Έχεις τρία παιδιά τα οποία πρέπει να έχουν μια δυνατή μαμά για να βρούνε τη δύναμη και τα ίδια να συνεχίσουν και όπως το πας θα τους καταστρέψεις την ήδη λαβωμένη ψυχολογία τους. 

Υ.Γ Κάθε φορά που θα βαλτώνεις, να κλείνεις τα μάτια να επικεντρώνεις το μυαλό σου στη κοιλιά σου και να κάνεις βαθιές εισπνοές και εκπνοές από τη μύτη!

----------


## ΚΑΣΣΑΝΔΡΑ

Ασπασούλα καλημέρα! Ψυχραιμία βρε κοπέλα μου, ψυχραιμία! Έχω ξυπνήσει από τις 5 από τις σκοτούρες μου, είδα το μήνυμά σου μόλις το έγραψες και σκεφτόμουνα . Σου έγραψα, το έσβησα, το ξαναέγραψα και το ξαναέσβησα ώσπου έκλεισαν τα μάτια μου και ξύπνησα πριν καμιά ώρα. Μερικές φορές δεν ξέρεις τί να σκεφτείς και τί να πεις. Ήξερα όμως οτι ήσουν ξύπνια, όπως κι εγώ με τα δικά μου προβλήματα και καταλάβαινα πως εκείνη τη στιγμή είσαι μέσα στις έγνοιες και τις σκέψεις. Ασπασία έχεις βοήθεια από συγγενείς και φίλους;

----------


## ασπασια

Εχω αλλα δεν αρκει Κασσανδρα μου το θεμα μου δεν ειναι απλο.Εχω τεραστια οικονομικα προβληματα απ τη μια στιγμη στην αλλη .Μονο συμβουλες μπορω να παρω απο φιλους που ειναι και σχετικοι με τα θεματα μου αλλα υπαρχουν τεραστια μπλεξιματα κατι λιγα χρηματα που ειχα τελειωνουν.Περιμενω και κατι μικροποσα αλλα δεν μπορεις να φανταστεις απο που πρεπει να περασω για να τα παρω σαν κληρονομος πλεον και ποτε?Βαλε τωρα και το πενθος μου τη μοναξια μου ολα αυτα μπερδεμενα μαζι και καταλαβαινεις λιγο τον τρομο που νοιωθω.Δεν μπορω να ξεχωρισω πονο απο τρομο δεν μπορω να πενθησω φυσιολογικα αφου πια με εχει κυριευσει η ανασφαλεια για το μελλον για τη ζωη των παιδιων μου και τη δικη μου.ΓΙΑΤΙ ΒΡΕ Κασσανδρα ΓΙΑΤΙΙΙΙ?Δεν πιστευω οτι ολα για καποιο λογο γινονται μικροσυμπτωσεις ναι αλλα τετοιες τραγωδιες για ποιο λογο γινονται?

----------

